# Boldenone advice



## gamorrah (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello!

I was looking for some general advice on following.

Im 36 and have recently (6 months) got back into the gym big time. I did competitive powerlifting in the early 90's. Currently Im 6'0, 220 at about 
16% BF. I have obtained some Boldenone from a clean source. I also obtained some nolvadex. I wish to use the Boldenone alone and not stack. I was looking at front ending 600mg for the first 2 weeks and going 400mg for the following 10 weeks. Does anyone have any recommendations. Of course I would like the size, but I do not wish to increase my BF, and currently I do 50 mins hard cardio 6x per week. I would like to continue to lose my bodyfat and bring out the muscle with a little EQ. Has anyone done the EQ cycle alone. What should I expect,. Thanks everyone


----------



## ZorroAzul (Aug 3, 2004)

Expect the EQ to take a LONG time to kick in.... I am @ 600 mg/week  (British Dragon) and still waiting for some results after 5 weeks... ZZZzz   only oily skin so far....   ??
Injection spots get SWOLLEN big time!!!   I shot 300 mg each quad last friday, and I could barely walk for two days!! major lumps on both legs and swollen all around after day 2.. now it is ok after 4 days.

When I inject in my ass my pant size grows by an inch- two inches.... 

I never got these reaction on Deca or sustanon... Eq is hard on my body.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2004)

I've never heard good results from EQ alone cycles 

Zorro, I never had good luck with quad shots, I was nearly disabled twice, never do them any longer personally. Sounds like your gear is loaded with BA though. Since EQ is liquid at room temperature, it should be very easy on you.


----------



## gamorrah (Aug 4, 2004)

*boldenone*

My boldenone is 200mg, so I dont need too many shots per week. I only do the quad shot, never had a problem. I kind of like it in a sick way, inspires me.
 Also, is the Nolva even necessary if the EQ is that weak as an androgen? Does Nolva have any value in its own sake?
 So am I going to see any real gains on this stuff at 600mg (1st 2 weeks) and 400mg remaining 10 weeks? Im really not looking to get to big, I workout with alot of intensity and hit cardio hard, Im really just looking to get hard and a little bigger (viagra jokes not necessary) faster then the typical natural curve. . I believe that Deca, Test, Sten and Winstrol are available at the ol' farmacia, or atleast I heard rumor of that. At 36, with kids safety and not being to obvious with growth is a big concern. Any recommendations.

 I appreciate the feedback guys!

  thanks again


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2004)

gamorrah said:
			
		

> Does Nolva have any value in its own sake?



Not sure what you mean, it serves a pretty specific purpose and it works.


----------



## gamorrah (Aug 4, 2004)

Is it used only for gyno like symtoms? and/or water retention?
 Concerning EQ, what kind of lean mucsle gains can I expect over the course of 10-12 weeks at 400mg, assuming good workouts and diet?

  It sounds as if I would benefit greatly from stacking winny or a mass builder. The EQ is real cheap and I beleive that sydgroup EQ 200mg/ml is quality, the question is, is it even worthwhile? My purpose is not competition level musculature, simple adding some quality size and hardness.Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## ZorroAzul (Aug 4, 2004)

Mudge, your horror story about your quad shots ran in my head over and over this weekend..   went to visit my GF up in NY, I could not do any sightseeing (or anything for that matter) because I could NOT walk!!! moved like a crippled, and sometimes my knees would collapse from the pain, it was sick.   luckily I am 100% now, although still have tiny lumps on my quads..

I am shooting 600 EQ, 250 SUST  per week, divided in two shots.   The EQ is British Dragon (200mg/ml), Sus250 from Organon (never had a problem w/ it)

From what I hear EQ takes a while to kick in, so far NO STRENGHT gain at all and 4 lbs up on the scale, zero water (still have my 6-pack)  I will run this cycle at least 4 more weeks, if I dont like it I will cut my losses and stop early so I can recover faster for next.


----------



## gamorrah (Aug 4, 2004)

*more*

I have read that it can take quite some time to kick in, but creates pretty good quality muscle. I have not juiced for around 15 years, so I am hoping that may help. I know you eventually meet diminshing returns, but does any tolerance occur? Any opinions from people who have had a good run 12-14 wks, who have a similar build, 6'0, 220, 16% bf.

 thanks, this is a great board


----------



## ZorroAzul (Aug 5, 2004)

I am similar build gamorrah, 6'0 187 lbs 8-9% BF....  I guess just wait a couple of weeks and I'll tell you how it is going    my cycle is almost exactly the same as what you want to run.  Only that I am also shooting 250 test/week, ALWAYS HAVE SOME TEST IN THERE!


----------



## raytracer (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Gamorrah,
I am in just the same spot you were in 2006.
I'm 36 and looking to add lean mass while I cut body fat.
Could you please share your boldenone experience further...?
Would appreciate it.
Thanx


----------



## raytracer (Apr 10, 2010)

sorry, that u were in 2004...


----------

